# New to FreeBSD - network card install



## kylej (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello, Im new to FreeBSD and have little... correction NO experience what so ever. So my question is I recently installed FreeBSD on a desktop, got it to run with KDE, but i am not sure now how to get it online. it seems like the only network adapter it sees is the loopback.

Any help would be great and please remember that I have No experience of Unix or even Linux systems.

-Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 17, 2010)

What network card do you have?
`% pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`

What is the output of
`% ifconfig`


----------



## rusty (Dec 17, 2010)

For starters you'll probably want to post the contents of /etc/rc.conf `% cat /etc/rc.conf` and the output of `% ifconfig`.

Anyone looking at this can then determine if your card is being detected and whether the relevant settings are correct in /etc/rc.conf


----------



## kylej (Dec 17, 2010)

for 
	
	



```
pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network
```

it says pciconfig: command not found

for 
	
	



```
# ifconfig
```

it says 


```
plip0:flags=8851<up,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
lo0:flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
     options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
     inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
     inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
     inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```


----------



## kylej (Dec 17, 2010)

rc.conf says


```
sshd_enable="YES"
hald_enabled="YES"
dbus_enabled="YES"
```

once again sorry for the misinformed question I am very new to this.


----------



## rusty (Dec 17, 2010)

It does indeed look like your NIC isn't being detected (plip0 is parallel port)
What's the output of `% dmesg | grep -i ethernet`?

Ignore the /etc/rc.conf for the moment, that can get configured later.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/config-network-setup.html


----------



## kylej (Dec 17, 2010)

for that command it replys


```
pci0: <network, ehternet> at device 25.0 (no drivers attached)
```

I'm not sure how to attach drivers. Its a Dell Optiplex 980 if that helps any.


----------



## JimW (Dec 17, 2010)

kylej said:
			
		

> Its a Dell Optiplex 980 if that helps any.



For the integrated NIC's, Dell usually uses Broadcom. For your machine the network driver would most likely be the *bge* driver (Either that or the *bce* driver).

To test.... edit your */etc/rc.conf* file and include the following...


```
ifconfig_bge0="DHCP"
```

Then reboot.

If that driver doesn't work, then replace the letters *bge* with *bce* and try again.

*Sysinstall* run from the command line can also detect and set up your network card.


----------



## jalla (Dec 17, 2010)

Rebooting is not the way to test for a supporting driver. Just load the driver you think is right, i.e

```
kldload if_bge
```
if you believe that's the one.

To make an informed guess about what device you have, make sure pciconf works and use that info to see what hardware you have

```
/usr/sbin/pciconf | |grep -i -B3 network
```
(If you get _/usr/sbin/pciconf: command not found_, your whole installation is f**ed. Reinstall)


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2010)

kylej said:
			
		

> for
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You added an extra "ig" when typing the command.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 18, 2010)

JimW said:
			
		

> For the integrated NIC's, Dell usually uses Broadcom. For your machine the network driver would most likely be the *bge* driver (Either that or the *bce* driver).


Modern Optiplex systems use some flavor of Intel 82567LM. O755 is -2, O960/980 are -3. These should be supported by the *em* driver. It is possible that older FreeBSD versions don't know about the specific PCI IDs involved. What FreeBSD version is this?


----------



## kylej (Dec 20, 2010)

I figured it out, I talk to some one who is helping me train and he mentioned that since it was a rather new machine that the current generic kernel did not have to correct drivers, there fore did not auto detect. we added in a second network card and I was able to update ports and things. now i have to download the newest kernel and install it.

Wish me luck


-Kylej


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 20, 2010)

kylej said:
			
		

> I figured it out, I talk to some one who is helping me train and he mentioned that since it was a rather new machine that the current generic kernel did not have to correct drivers, there fore did not auto detect.



It's possible.  We could tell for sure if you would post the output of
`% pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`


----------



## kylej (Dec 21, 2010)

```
subclass   = UART
none2@pci0:0:25:0:      class=0x020000 card=0x02da1028 chip=0x10ef8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = network
--
    subclass   = SMBus
em0@pci0:1:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0xa01f8086 chip=0x10d38086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = network
```


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 21, 2010)

kylej said:
			
		

> ```
> subclass   = UART
> none2@pci0:0:25:0:      class=0x020000 card=0x02da1028 chip=0x10ef8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
> vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
> ...



That's an Intel 82578DM. I just looked and it should be in FreeBSD 8.0 and later. It isn't in 7.3-RELEASE but is in 7-STABLE as of Fri May 14 22:39:51 2010 UTC.

I don't think we ever got an answer as to what FreeBSD version you're trying this with?


----------



## kylej (Dec 22, 2010)

sorry, Im not absolutely sure but I think its 8.1, for the intel card I still have the other replacement card in there, so maybe that what you are seeing. maybe not, Im not sure what all that print out meant.


----------



## kylej (Dec 23, 2010)

okay now i got another issue. After recompling and insatlling the new kernel, when i Run startx (which before got kde4 running) it now just says


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libXua.so.6" not found, Required by "xauth"

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libXua.so.6" not found, Required by "xauth"

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libXua.so.6" not found, Required by "xauth"

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libXua.so.6" not found, Required by "xauth"

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libXua.so.6" not found, Required by "xauth"

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libXua.so.6" not found, Required by "xinit"

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libXua.so.6" not found, Required by "xauth"
```
not sure what went wrong?

thanks,

kylej


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2010)

That's a totally different problem that doesn't belong in either this thread or this sub-forum. One issue per topic, please.


----------



## blades (Dec 10, 2015)

rusty said:


> It does indeed look like your NIC isn't being detected (plip0 is parallel port)
> What's the output of `% dmesg | grep -i ethernet`?
> 
> Ignore the /etc/rc.conf for the moment, that can get configured later.
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/config-network-setup.html



I am new with FreeBSD. Just read the tutorial but still don't understand..


----------



## blades (Dec 10, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> It's possible.  We could tell for sure if you would post the output of
> `% pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`



Mine..


```
r10@pci0:6:2:0: class=0x020000 card=0x13031186 chip=0x13001186 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00

vendor = 'D-Link System Inc'
device = 'DL 10038C or 10038D (Remark of Realtek TRL-8139) Fast Ethernet Adapter'
class = network
```

What should I do next? Please help, thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 10, 2015)

You are responding to a thread from five years ago.  It is usually better to start a new thread.

However, your output shows that you have a card with a Realtek driver that has been detected as rl0.  Note that is a lower-case "L", not a one.

To have the system use that card with DHCP, enter it in /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_rl0="SYNCDHCP"
```


----------



## blades (Dec 13, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> You are responding to a thread from five years ago.  It is usually better to start a new thread.
> 
> However, your output shows that you have a card with a Realtek driver that has been detected as rl0.  Note that is a lower-case "L", not a one.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply. But I still can't make my machine connect to the internet..

My rc.conf details:


```
gateway_enable="YES"
hostname="my.humble.machine"
ifconfig_rl0="SYNCDHCP"
inetd_enable="NO"
keymap="us.iso"
linux_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
```

When iI ran `dmesg | grep -i network` iI got

```
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
```

When iI ran `ifconfig rl0` iI got:

```
ifconfig: interface rl0 does not exist
```

When iI ran `cat /etc/hosts` iI got

```
::1 localhost
127.0.0.1 localhost
192.168.0.118 my.humble.machine
```

Before this, I have no problem regarding networking issue as the old CPU has a built-in NIC.

The old CPU damaged already, then I looked for another CPU. I transferred the HDD from damaged CPU to the new CPU. The new CPU, is actually an old CPU that did not have NIC so iI bought a new NIC and attached it to the motherboard.

I connect the LAN cable from router to the new NIC and this problem starts.

Please help..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 13, 2015)

The output shown here does not agree with what what shown earlier.  A lot of it is missing, too.  Let's back up.

This is obviously an older version of FreeBSD, but which one, exactly?
What is the output of `ifconfig`?
This machine is set to be a router, but there is no other network configuration shown in /etc/rc.conf.  Have parts been removed?


----------



## blades (Dec 14, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> The output shown here does not agree with what what shown earlier.  A lot of it is missing, too.  Let's back up.
> 
> This is obviously an older version of FreeBSD, but which one, exactly?
> What is the output of `ifconfig`?
> This machine is set to be a router, but there is no other network configuration shown in /etc/rc.conf.  Have parts been removed?



`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD my. 7.2-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p8 #0: Wed May 26 03:08:50 UTC 2010 root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
```

`ifconfig`

```
plip0: flags=108810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,NEEDSGIANT> metric 0 mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2015)

FreeBSD 7.2 has been End-of-Life since June 2010 and is not supported any more.

https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html

Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/

And I know of only one reason why people install FreeBSD 7.2: Thread do-not-post-metin-metin2-topics-on-these-forums.37344/


----------

